# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Pointless Characters!

## Chris_2k11

Here are some Characters which i think are just basically pointless in the show....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

*Joe* - Has he actually had a storyline?   :Searchme:  The only thing i can remember is where his Dad turned up, who had hit Joe's mother. But basically that's it   :Confused:  Nothing else has happened with him! And he aint been on it for a while either!

*Danni*  - Same with her! No storyline! All that's happened with her is that stupid mafia thing which i cant remember much about   :Confused:  well it weren't even a storyline really... but anyway! Erm, the only thing she was involved in was that thing with Ellie when she made friends with her and tried to get her side of the story for the college newspaper or whatever it was   :Confused:   over the whole storyline with Dan going to prison.

*Richard* - He's hardly ever in it, moody, boring and unpopular! (well in my opinion anyway!)   :Thumbsdown:  

*Will Davies* - Well I dont have a clue what's going on with him!   :Confused:  I mean, is he still actually still in the show or what?   :Searchme:  Never really liked him anyway!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jez* - Well him and the girl who plays Louise (cow) both won that "On the pull" thing. Now she's been given a storyline (all this stuff with Ben & Lisa) but what's going on with him?   :Searchme:  He aint been around for a while either  :Ponder:  But I hope he gets a storyline soon!   :Smile:  

Anyway... feel free to add some more people who you think are simply just pointless in the Show   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

liz burton- she is so annoying- only in it when her kids need to be shouted at

----------


## di marco

> liz burton- she is so annoying- only in it when her kids need to be shouted at


oh my she must be the most annoying person on there, and she cant even act either. i was watching on monday and her facial expressions were cringeworthy to put it nicely!

----------


## di marco

> *Danni*  - Same with her! No storyline! All that's happened with her is that stupid mafia thing which i cant remember much about   well it weren't even a storyline really... but anyway! Erm, the only thing she was involved in was that thing with Ellie when she made friends with her and tried to get her side of the story for the college newspaper or whatever it was    over the whole storyline with Dan going to prison.


she had the sort of storyline with finding russ lump as well




> *Will Davies* - Well I dont have a clue what's going on with him!   I mean, is he still actually still in the show or what?   Never really liked him anyway!


he left to work in london

----------


## Chris_2k11

> he left to work in london


Has he gone for good di marco?

----------


## di marco

> Has he gone for good di marco?


erm i dont know, for the time being anyway i think

----------


## Chris_2k11

> erm i dont know, for the time being anyway i think


Oh right, thanx   :Smile:

----------


## gingerhobbit

> *Joe* - Has he actually had a storyline?   The only thing i can remember is where his Dad turned up, who had hit Joe's mother. But basically that's it   Nothing else has happened with him! And he aint been on it for a while either!


Aren't his parents meant to be coming into it? That was one of the rumours anyway.

----------


## di marco

> Aren't his parents meant to be coming into it? That was one of the rumours anyway.


hmmmm aint heard that rumour, would give joe something to do if they did
(gingerhobbit are you called mr laverty by any chance???)   :Big Grin:

----------


## gingerhobbit

Mr who!? lol! *is very confused*

----------


## di marco

> Mr who!? lol! *is very confused*


dont worry lol! your name just reminded me of someone! oh well at least im laughing lol!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kylie

> *Jez* - Well him and the girl who plays Louise (cow) both won that "On the pull" thing. Now she's been given a storyline (all this stuff with Ben & Lisa) but what's going on with him?   He aint been around for a while either  But I hope he gets a storyline soon!


I thought we were going to see some chase between him and zara but that seems to have been ignored - it just suddenly stopped didnt it, I really thought something was going to happen there and i thought that was going to be a great storyline

----------


## Emmak2005

> Here are some Characters which i think are just basically pointless in the show....  
> 
> *Joe* - Has he actually had a storyline?  The only thing i can remember is where his Dad turned up, who had hit Joe's mother. But basically that's it  Nothing else has happened with him! And he aint been on it for a while either!
> 
> *Danni* - Same with her! No storyline! All that's happened with her is that stupid mafia thing which i cant remember much about  well it weren't even a storyline really... but anyway! Erm, the only thing she was involved in was that thing with Ellie when she made friends with her and tried to get her side of the story for the college newspaper or whatever it was  over the whole storyline with Dan going to prison.
> 
> *Richard* - He's hardly ever in it, moody, boring and unpopular! (well in my opinion anyway!)  
> 
> *Will Davies* - Well I dont have a clue what's going on with him!  I mean, is he still actually still in the show or what?  Never really liked him anyway!


Well Dani and Joe were sort of a couple, and I remember him visiting her parents at their posh estate. And they made up or made it look like someone had died in the woods. The parents I mean

----------


## di marco

> Well Dani and Joe were sort of a couple, and I remember him visiting her parents at their posh estate. And they made up or made it look like someone had died in the woods. The parents I mean


didnt they pretend it was robbie in the bag?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> didnt they pretend it was robbie in the bag?


Who's Robbie?   :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> Who's Robbie?


he was the student who came with joe but he was only in it for a few months i think he was sacked. hes now dating one of the cheeky girls (well he was anyway). ill see if i can find a pic

----------


## Bad Wolf

really???? ewwww they are twiglets (thin and ugly)

----------


## di marco

heres a pic of robbie

----------


## Bad Wolf

and he is with a twiglet cheeky girl???? such a waste

----------


## di marco

> and he is with a twiglet cheeky girl???? such a waste


lol! he looks quite fit there, he didnt look like that in hollyoaks, i feel cheated!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

anymore pointless characters?

----------


## di marco

hmmmmmmmmm let me think...........................

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cameron's a bit pointless at the moment lol

----------


## Bad Wolf

he is going in summer tho- terminal cancer or something

----------


## Chris_2k11

That's terrible.

----------


## di marco

> he is going in summer tho- terminal cancer or something


is that actually true? i thought it was just a rumour

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its true, he hasnt really got a lot to do at the moment

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hopefully Hollyoaks will handle that storyline well.

----------


## lildevil

i think liz needs to stop thinking about her and what she wants and take time to talk to her kids about whats going on and ask if she can help them. the only way she can help is by saying bye bye bye bye bye and leave.

----------


## di marco

les is quite a pointless character as well

----------

